

Cheaper Robots, Fewer Workers - kanamekun
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/25/technology/robotica-cheaper-robots-fewer-workers.html

======
mc32
Cheaper robots fewer _jobs_ for available workers. If robots displace cheap
enough workers from the Chinese hinterlands, this does not bode well for the
indias and africas of the world. It used to be labor intensive manufacturing
raced to the wage bottom counties, but if they now no longer need labor, what
does an ascending India or Africa have to offer their hopeful masses of low
education workers....

~~~
IndianAstronaut
This topic comes up often. This theory has its issues but is mostly solid.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lump_of_labour_fallacy](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lump_of_labour_fallacy)

